# Brass Wars



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Today is the brass War race in NJ at nostalgia Hobbys .
There will be Three races. 1st race New Riggens, 2 nd Brass war . Last is scratch Built. Picking up Joe Skylark at 12:00 should be a good day. There was not much notice.
Thanks John


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

were their any landsharks racing in this event? and if so howd they do? i had to pass this spring on a shark but this fall/ winter i,ll get 1 hope you guys had fun !!!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

I had a Landshark ready for the scratch built race but they only had the first two races. Land Shark would have been legal for that race. I raced a riggen in first race & TCP pan on a AFX 2nd race. Results should be on Riggen site soon.
Good day of Racing i picked up Joe skylark HT member.
Joe is still going to have a scratch race. I will post the date when i hear it.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*White ribbon*

Wow was on riggen site, I brought home a white ribbon but my name was not showen that I placed. I thought white was third place?


----------

